

Letter from James Clapper to Dianne Feinstein - hellerbarde
http://www.dni.gov/files/documents/2013-06-21%20DNI%20Ltr%20to%20Sen.%20Feinstein.pdf

======
cjbenedikt
somebody should undertake to analyse his handwriting...

